# Protein drink



## booooze (Mar 11, 2005)

hey people 

does anyone know a good recipe for a good (perhaps tasty?) protein shake/drink?

much appriciated if you could post it.

thanks


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Booze,

For a start, you can go to Google and type in "protein shake recipe". You'll get plenty of links to explore.


----------



## booooze (Mar 11, 2005)

o of course. google is #1. I was just wondering if anyone had one they use, tfat they know is good. ty anyways


----------



## chef john (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a base recipe that really hits home with the nutrition guidelines for protein and is simple to make:
2 egg whites
2 cups low fat (2%) milk
6 strawberries
2 bananas
1 or 2 packets of sugar substitute ( or 2 TBL of honey)

Put in a blender and liquify. 
This is a good base that can be modified for individual tastes ( add chocolate powder, or other fruits, or yogurt, for example)
Always keep the bananas for potassium. If you are on a protein diet you will need potassium to regulate the salt and water ratio in your body, particularly around your heart. A lot of athletes ( and women who want to be thin )who try to lose weight and build muscle, do so by shedding water (diuretics). This flushes out potassium to dangerous levels. Next thing you know, a teenage football player collapses on the field. So, if you are doing strenuous exercises, keep the bananas in the diet. 

This shake provides protein for a 165 pound 5'9" male. Taken twice a day with consistent, moderate exercise during the week. I went to three shakes a day when I approached 195# and added one extra egg white to maintain 200# with a moderate to heavy exercise routine. 
Why don't I use or recommend a protein powder? Simple, read the label, the proteins that are used generally come from milk products and egg whites anyway. I trust a product that I make myself and can see how fresh it is. Have you ever seen a Twin-Labs plant? neither have I. Eggs are the prefect protein anyway, why mess it up?

Sorry I went on so long, I hope you try this, it actually tastes good. 
Bye


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A tasty concoction that will give you what you need, however. You contradict yourself by saying you won't use a protein powder because it contains milk and egg whites. So does your non protein powder drink! Only in a dry form, plus the protein powder has other essential minerals and amino acids that help make up for what might be lacking in your diet. As far as freshness goes, can you see salmonella? A raw egg white is not always the safest route to go, ever seen a chicken farm?
If you are that concerned by the powders, try soy protein, all the same if not more protein from a non dairy and animal source and every bit as acceptable as dairy and animal.
Either way you go it's a healthy snack and very tasty too and there are a lot of different ways to make them. Thanks for posting!


----------



## booooze (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah, i have the 1st level of the food certification, and i know about salmonella. how could i get rid of the possibility of salmonella? Only way i could think of it would be to heat it up. any ideas?


----------



## fire (Mar 20, 2005)

Good post John.
For those of you looking to make your own protein shakes, bars or anything calling for egg whites, I suggest checking this link out. 
EGG WHITES: http://www.eggwhitesint.com/


----------

